# complete noob, advice needed



## krazypara3165 (5 Sep 2012)

Howdy, basically ive kept tropical fish in a 25l aquarium for a few years and now im embarking on a 200l project. im completely new to ferts and i want to keep things as simple as possible. the tank will be 200l with 2.2wpg (t5) will have a large variety of fish a 2000lph filter and heavily planted with amazon style plants. in an ideal work i would like a all in one fertilizer thats cheap and that i only need to dose once a week. however i know this is not possible (is it?) so whats the best compromise? i have NO knowledge of ferts whatsoever so treat me as if im a bit simple!

p.s forgot to mention i will have a F.E co2 system

cheers, Craig.


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Sep 2012)

anyone?


----------



## darren636 (9 Sep 2012)

buy an ei starter kit from aquarium plant food uk. dosing once a week will not work in your high tech set up. i mean, you will feed the fish every day, so feed the plants too.


----------



## jamesb (9 Sep 2012)

If you look on aquariumplantfood.co.uk Jonny has an all in one fert that people get on well with. You can get 10% off using code ukaps10. Alternatively it's a bit more work but a lot cheaper in the long run you could check out EI dosing


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Sep 2012)

thanks, that e.i dosing kit sounds like what i need..... but i feel i may be in over my head. from what ive read so far i alternate days between micro and macro and have a rest day every week, but mixing quantities and dosing quantities vary with near enough every website :s


----------



## ian_m (10 Sep 2012)

krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> thanks, that e.i dosing kit sounds like what i need..... but i feel i may be in over my head. from what ive read so far i alternate days between micro and macro and have a rest day every week, but mixing quantities and dosing quantities vary with near enough every website :s


Buy the kit, instructions in the kit, follow instructions in mixing, quantities are in whole numbers of teaspoons, follow instructions in dosing and have a rest day in dosing if you remember. Rest day is only so that you does 3 macro and 3 micro in a week and possibly not waste a "dose" in you weekly water change.

I kept on forgetting my rest day and just dosed, plants didn't seem to care.


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Sep 2012)

ahhhhhh excellent! i feel a lot better about doing this now! would it be worthwhile using root tabs as well. Also ive always used carbon filtration, is it still ok using this or is it best to remove?


----------



## darren636 (10 Sep 2012)

carbon is ok. Root tabs are ok too.


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Sep 2012)

cheers for the help guys! im going from a 25l to a 200l tank so originally thought this was going to be way way over my head...... its nice to finally have a plan and an idea of what needs to be done!


----------



## darren636 (10 Sep 2012)

do some reading of peoples journals here, after a while you get a grip on things.


----------



## CeeJay (12 Sep 2012)

Hi all


			
				krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> im going from a 25l to a 200l tank so originally thought this was going to be way way over my head......


You will probably find the larger tank easier to keep everything more stable in the bigger volume of water. When small tanks go wrong, they go wrong very quickly.
Good luck with your new project.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Sep 2012)

good calculator here, devised with the help of clive i believe.  Very easy, using spoons not grams for ease and just throw them in the top of the tank dry.    

http://blog.fluidsensoronline.com/calcu ... ive-index/


----------



## krazypara3165 (13 Sep 2012)

Superb!! Exactly what im looking for!!!!


----------

